# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  ELA - Estação Litoral da Aguda

## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos

Após contactos com a "ELA" - Estação Litoral da Aguda foi-nos oferecida a possibilidade de nos reunirmos no auditório deste centro de investigação.

Sendo um auditório para 30 pessoas e com necessidade de marcação, REEFFORUM irá desenvolver os contactos necessários para o mais rápidamente possivel lá podermos efectuar um dos nossos encontros.

Recordo apenas que a "ELA" faz trabalho de investigação com aquarios da nossa costa, e que colecta a agua directamente do mar, tudo isso sujeito a um tratamento prévio de UV, Ozono e até filtração biológica. Mas tudo isso nos irá certamente ser explicado pelo responsável Mike Weber.

Como o espaço é de certo modo limitado, solicito a todos uma pré-inscrição para a visita a este centro. Gostava tambem de saber qual a data mais indicada a sugerirmos para a visita.

Enquanto isso, não deixem de visitar a página: http://www.fundacao-ela.pt/

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Boas 
Se não houver imprevistos, estou lá seja em que data for  :Palmas:  
Cump.

----------


## João Magano

Votei 23 mas também pode ser 16 ! 

30 é que não dá para mim ... F E R I A S !!!  :SbClown:

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Podem contar comigo!

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Passamos a informar, que já foi feita a marcação do nosso novo encontro na "ELA" para o dia 16 de Julho.*

Assim que tivermos a confirmação do dia por nós proposto para a visita a este centro de investigação, será comunicado a todos os membros interessados.

Afim de reservarmos o auditório deste centro, solicitamos a todos os membros interessados em participar neste encontro o favor de expressarem a sua vontade de estar presente neste tópico.

Enquanto não se realiza mais este evento, não deixem de visitar a página web da *Estação Litoral da Aguda «ELA»*

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

horario da visita e preços? 
abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Simbólico apenas  :SbLunettesSourire:   3

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Júlio podes contar comigo.
O primeiro de muitos, espero eu...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Estou com muita inveja   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:  
Parabens para os membros de reefforum que irao estar presente, nao se esquecem de bastantes fotos e todos os detalhes do encontro para nos que estamos no outro lado do Oceano  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Será que ninguém quer conhecer está gostosa
Pessoal vamos todos a "ELA"!!!!

Agora fora de brincadeiras, para já fui o único a manifestar o interesse em conhecer "ELA" - Estação Litoral da Aguda, ou todos já a conhecem?

No mínimo os que votaram

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
em principio só falto se acontecer alguam coisa grave senão estou lá    :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Boas,
ja conheço a ELA, por fora, ou seja os aquarios mas gostava de ver os bastidores, Podem contar comigo, é so marcar a hora  :Palmas:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos de RF

Temos a necessidade de fazer a confirmação das pessoas inscritas para a vista á  *Estação Litoral da Aguda «ELA»*  para podermos reservar o auditório onde irão ser dadas algumas explicações acerca da colecta e tratamento da agua que é utilizada por aquela estação além de uma visita guiada aos bastidores desta Estação. 

Por isso relembro a todos os membros interessados que demonstrem neste tópico o seu interesse em estar presentes.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Boas,

Se não houver nenhum imprevisto, concerteza lá estarei.

Uma optima iniciativa   :Palmas:  

Já ouvi falar maravilhas da "ELA" e nomeadamente do sr. Mike Weber, acho que vai ser um dia bem passado.

----------


## Rogério Carrilho

Boa iniciativa!  :SbOk3:  
Lá estarei!!

Abraços,
Rogério Carrilho

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não posso acreditar que toda a gente vá para férias sem primeiro nos encontrar-mos todos.  :Icon Cry:  

Logo neste encontro onde as pessoas da *Estação Litoral da Aguda «ELA»* se mostraram tão disponiveis em nos mostrar os bastidores e modos de tratamento da agua do mar que ele colectam e tratam na estação.

Como é, malta de Lisboa? Vamos lá a organizar a excurssão para ficar mais barato.

Vamos lá pessoal, é a nossa ultima iniciativa antes das férias. Depois isto, prometemos 30 dias sem eventos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luís Pisco

Caros amigos ,é com muita satisfaçao que faço por tambem me inscrever para tal facto,sendo aqui mesmo ao nosso lado e tb conhecer a ELA,mas a opturnidade de conhecer aquariofilos novos estar com varios amigos que se inscreveram ,ira ser qualquer coisa de grandioso  para a aquariofilia.dos salgados.
TEM LÁ UM ESCUMADOR XXXXXXXXXLLLLLLLLLLL.  :JmdEffraye:  


Luis Oliveira (O PISCO)

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Ja confirmei a minha ida mais atras deste topico, mas a vontade e tanta que confirmo outra vez!

Cumprimentos e Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá amigos RF


Informamos que durante a visita do dia 16 á *Estação Litoral da Aguda «ELA»* a todos os membros que o desejarem, irá ser feita a aferição de densimetros por um refractometro calibrado.

Por isso todos os membros inscritos que o desejem, devem levar os seus respectivos densimetros para poderem verificar qual a verdadeira medição de densidade a que estão a submeter os vosso aquarios.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Eu ir até ia...

Mas de Lx a Espinho... Faz favor...

Teria imenso prazer em ir, para poder aprender algo mais daquilo que ainda não percebo muito...

Vou lendo e aprendendo mais até lá...

Mas assim que tiver a certeza confirmarei com muito prazer a minha presença n'*ELA*.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Miguel

Há mais gente daí de Lisboa interessada em vir. Tentem organizar uma escurssão para "partir" despesas.

Escusa cada um de trazer o seu carro.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Quem???

Se possível envia-me os nomes deles ou em MP...

Por mim, que se lixe... Nem que vá "sozinho", com a minha mulher claro!!!

Marca p'ra mais dois...

Miguel e Gisela Cabral Ferreira, OK?

Confirmas-me?!!

----------


## Pedro Azevedo

Não se esqueçam de se inscreverem para a visita, é já no próximo sábado.
Cump.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Já se sabe alguma coisa da hora?

Vai haver almoço ou jantar convívio?   :SbBiere5:  

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

Encontra-se confirmado para este *Sábado dia 16, pelas 15:00* o nosso encontro na *Estação Litoral da Aguda «ELA»* onde o professor Mike Weber nos irá explicar os modos de tratamento de água da estação, assim como nos orientará numa visita aos bastidores da estação.

O membros interessados podrão comparecer antecipadamente na estação por volta das 12:30 para podermos organizar um almoço convivio entre membros num restaurante perto da estação.

Se ainda não estás inscrito, não deixes de o fazer neste tópico, vai ser o ultimo convivio entre membros a realizar antes de irmos de férias.

*APARECE*

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas
um almoço antes era optimo lá estarei por volta das 12,30
espero que apareça mais gente

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Também lá estarei às 12:30. 

Um almoço convivio vem mesmo a calhar   :Palmas:  

Até sábado!

Abraço,

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Gostaria de perguntar, se podemos levar um acompanhante.

Se sim levo uma pessoa.

Mas não podemos ir almoçar.

Obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Apenas mais de 20 acompanhantes é que poderia intreferir na quantidade de gente que leva o auditório  :KnSourire28:  

Claro que sim, aliás todos mesmo  devem levar um amigo ou a companheira.

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Será aqui nestas praias???

http://www.civil.ua.pt/Coelho/Miramar_Aguda.pdf

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

A zona da estação da Aguda corresponde a essas praias, mas posso adiantar que as fotos desse artigo estão bastante desactualizadas, pois a zona foi remodelada e neste momento apresenta boas infra-estruturas, pelo menos ao nível balnear   :SbSourire:  
A maior parte das prais da zona possui Bandeira Azul e a água segundo os dados oficiais é de boa qualidade.

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

*É já este SÁBADO**Se ainda não te increveste, inscreve-te neste tópico*.

----------


## Ana Couto

Boas!

Eu gostaria muito de ir e visto que sou de perto.. melhor ainda. No entanto, ainda nao posso confirmar a minha presença. Se for apareço no restaurante depois do almoço (mas nao vou almoçar). Depois contacto alguém a saber onde vão almoçar.

Até breve
Ana

----------


## Miguel Reis

Tambem lá estarei.

----------


## Ana Couto

Chuiff   :Icon Cry:  

Afinal nao vou poder ir. Cheguei agora ao Alentejo e amanha sigo para Faro.

Bom encontro e beijinhos para todos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,


Vou levar duas pessoas comigo, a minha namorada e um amigo, espero que não haja problemas em só avisar hoje. 

Até amanhã,

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Amanha lá estamos.*

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Acabadinho de chegar e ainda sem tempo para para a redução e colocação de todas as fotos no nosso forum para todos voces, partilho convosco as fotos do nosso encontro na "ELA" - Estação Litoral da Aguda 

Antes de mais nada em nome de todos os membros de REEFFORUM o nosso MUITO obrigado ao professor Mike Weber pela sua extrema amabilidade e disponibilidade, que nos fez passar tão agradavelmente este sábado na sua companhia.

Foto da Familia á entrada da Estação
 

A simpática e exlcarecida aula de aquarismo
 

 

WISKI
 

Esquema do funcionamento da estação

----------


## Julio Macieira

Fotos dos aquarios

----------


## Julio Macieira

Os equipamentos

Os tanques de dequentação
 

O Skimmer
 

O Ozonizador
 

As lampadas UV
 

Os tanques que recebem a agua do mar e do cirtuito da estação
 

Filro de piscina
 

Promenor de uma das camaras de dequentação
 

Circuito dos aquarios com possibilidade de ser invividualizado tanque a tanque

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não podia deixar de colocar tambem para todos os membros, algumas das obras do professor e pelos vistos tambem mestre Mike Weber, que se encontravam em exposição na ELA - Estação Litoral da Aguda

----------


## Julio Macieira

A todos os que disponibilizaram o seu dia para nos fazer companhia em mais este evento promovido por REEFFORUM, em especial aqueles que vieram de tão longe como de Lisboa para poderem estar entre nós, o nosso muito obrigado.

Ao nosso amigo e esperemos "Colaborador" Mike Weber, mais uma vez pela simpatia, disponibilidade e simplicidade em meu nome pessoal e em nome de REEFFORUM mais uma vez o nosso muito obrigado.

Informo ainda a todos os membros, em especial aos da zona norte do país, que nos foi gentilmente oferecida a possibilidade de os membros que o desejarem poderem ir á estação fazer a colecta da agua.
Os membros interessados deverão previamente telefonar para a estação, identificando-se como membros de REEFFORUM, e preferencialmente tentarem juntar-se a quando a colecta da agua, para simplificarem todo o processo, quer em termos de disponibilidade do professor, quer em termos operacionais.

Fica aqui o nosso concelho aqueles que ficaram impossibilitados de algum modo de visitar esta maravilhosa estação, que o façam assim que possível, pois é merecedora disso e deste modo ajudam a instituição que como tudo no nosso país precisa da nossa ajuda.

----------

